# anyone tried round biothane ?



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

thinking about ordering some round biothane for tracking lines and wondered if anyone has "been there and done that" already ??

i hate cleaning up mucked up long lines and this might be easier to work with than other materials if it holds up well

haven't been able to find any "dog people" that sell it so will have to work with the the factory to get some stock
...i believe the web site is bioplastics.us ...can see a pic of it there along with more info about biothane than you would ever need to know


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

The line I bought was I think 3/8 rope at home depot. It reminded me of the type I use to repel with, although I'm sure that's not it's intended purpose. It holds up really well and I've tracked with it in wet plowed fields with minimal cleanup, seems to dry fast too. It's yellow and black threads, cheap too.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have used the flat biothane. And it is heavy at that length.. so I just made a long line out of some 6mm accesssory cord from the camping store. Works great.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a friend making me a tracking line out of this. 
http://www.rei.com/product/610111/bluewater-916-climb-spec-tubular-webbing


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Biothane is good stuff, but like Nancy said, its heavy at that length


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"ve got 4" and a 6" lines 3/4 wide I use on harness and prong collar for protection. I also have a 1/4 inch tracking line. I really like the stuff.
I've never seen round biothane

Re: "black and white threads"
That doesn't sound like biothane, which is more of a synthetic leather not fiber/threads


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I was training with Matt Akenhead from Signature K-9 / Ray Allen a couple weeks ago and he had some round biothane lines, they were lighter than the one's I was used to seeing in the past. Not sure if he is selling it now or if it was just a R&D piece, but it was pretty cool.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Not all biothane is heavy. There are different types and strengths. Mine is 20ft, 1/4 inch, very strong and very light, from k9noz. My teammates use biothane from other places and they all complain about how heavy it is. I have used mine for years on 100lb heavy pulling dogs and logged countless miles on it and its still in perfect condition. Plus k9noz guarantees the line except for dog chewing.

I am curious about round biothane. Would love to try it out to feel the difference. My lines are a little slippery when wet, but nothing that a strong hand cant hold. I wonder how round biothane would do since I bet it would be easier to hold.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the web site ref i posted shows the round stuff .... looks like they are a major manufacturer of all biothane products and have a lot more info than anyone would ever be interested in knowing about this stuff


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

it's all biothane ... beta just refers to the type surface texture of the biothane used (as in the "gold" is the shiny smooth type used for a lotta Ecollars)...beta has a more tacky feel


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

got an address or web site so we can take a look 



_
Note: post referred to has been deleted on request_


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Product Description Page

While on the main site they show a graphic for a round line, the page above does not show one... Rick, You know the name of the round version?

Main Page


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I use the flat beta lines. It's light, extremely strong, doesn't snag, doesn't hold water, wipes clean, and is cheap. The Amish make mine, about $15 for a twenty foot lead with whatever hardware you choose.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

That company is the inventor of biothane and it is trademarked and patented..

google search...... "Round Biothane" First result...


http://www.bioplastics.us/rolled-goods/biothane-round-profile-extrusion.html


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Haha! I saw that Joby, it is the graphic I referred to... But on the product description PDF that I linked to, they go in to a bunch of detail about all the types, including break strength, dimensions, and even temp limits... But I didn't see all that on the round. Just the one cross section and basic uses. If I go to the "Gold" section for example, it does not show the round as an option... 

It doesn't really matter... Just curious about it. Was looking to see if anyone had more info on the round specifically. ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Haha! I saw that Joby, it is the graphic I referred to... But on the product description PDF that I linked to, they go in to a bunch of detail about all the types, including break strength, dimensions, and even temp limits... But I didn't see all that on the round. Just the one cross section and basic uses. If I go to the "Gold" section for example, it does not show the round as an option...
> 
> It doesn't really matter... Just curious about it. Was looking to see if anyone had more info on the round specifically. ;-)


was not really responding to you personally...more towards Thomas actually LOL....


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh! Ha! 

My bad!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

These are what Mine look like


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

todd pavlus said:


> These are what Mine look like



how U do that


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It is a secret[-X



It's just a bronze sleeve that is crimped.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Todd
looks good 
...so how do you like the line and what diam u got ?

for info..it's pretty easy to put a loop in most synthetic lines (double braid, poly, etc) with clips u can get and DIY because the line compresses easily...some (DIY) clips have a tit that you drive in to the line when you close em up that secures the clip even tighter, etc

- never tried with this stuff but may be a bit harder to compress the biothane to get a secure crimp, so if you don't do this a lot u may be better off having someone do it for you


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I like them. Virtually indestructable, short of a dog chewing it or being lit on fire.  The picture of the one I posted has a 900# breaking strength, is a little stiffer than regular standard biothane, but that helps prevent getting any knots., and is more durable. We were doing a more flexable version, but these seem to be more popular especially with the dog hunting crowd. The flexable stuff for some reason is also much harder to get. We actually have a mold we use to crimp it in a press. Much tighter and secure crimp that way.


----------

